# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] VBA Do While Loop with multiple conditions

## barriecusvein

Hi everyone,

I'm having some problems getting a simple Do While loop to run. Essentially I'm trying to get it to run as long as one of two conditions is met, so I used an Or function in the loop condition. 

This then produces the "Run time error 1004: Application defined or Object defined error" error on that line.

I'm certain my syntax for the two conditions is correct (one is a simple check value in a cell, the other is check the value of a VBA variable) so it would appear the error is caused by the inclusion of the Or function.

So I guess my question is this, have I done something wrong? If so what and if possible why is what I did wrong (I like to understand these things)? Is this something that has to be done in a different way or even is it something that cannot be done?

I'm using excel 2003 on XP SP3

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Cheers,

Matt

----------


## StephenR

Matt - it could be any number of things but since none of us is psychic  I suggest you post your code!

----------


## barriecusvein

Apologies, should have posted it initially.

Having spent a bit more time looking at it I found a method using find which eliminated the need for the loop.

Sorry for time wasting and thanks for the quick response.

Matt

----------


## kedar

hi i would really like to hear what you did to solve this problem as I am faced with a very similar issue.
i need to know how to code multiple conditions into a loop.
i have the following code currently:

Do Until ActiveCell.Value = "T"
    ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0).Select
Loop

but i need to add also if: ActiveCell.Value = ""
and im not sure how to do it.

anybody have any clue?

----------


## barriecusvein

@ kedar

I changed it from a Do While loop to a Do Until loop

So for you it would be:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


This will stop you on the cell containing the values specified

----------


## kedar

thanks! that works perfectly.

----------


## tamasbarko

You might also use a Do Exit statement with an If condition inside your Do loop.

----------

